# Methylcrotonil coa carboxilase



## görög-mészi (2009 Március 6)

Segítséget kérek, hogy a kislányom betegségéről információhoz jussak. A kislányom 11 hónapos és születése óta vizsgálják 3 féle enzimhiány gyanújával. Most sajnos igazolták az egyiket, amit nála diagnosztizáltak először Magyarországon :cry:. Most vezették be az országban ezt az újfajta szűrésmódot. Ez azt jelenti, hogy még a kezelőorvosa sem tud róla semmit és még neki is utána kell olvasnia a "szakirodalomban". Én is szeretnék informálódni róla, de semmit nem találtam a neten erről. Ezért kérem aki már hallott róla vagy van ismerős belgyógyásza jelentkezzen, annak is örülnék ha valakinek lenne ötlete hol keressek utána. Az enzimhiány neve: methylcrotonil coa carboxilase.
Előre is köszönöm!!!!


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 6)

Metilcrotonil CoA carboxilase írásmóddal egy cikket találtam, portugál nyelven. Sajnos nem tudok portugálul. Kértem a google gépi fordítást, ami talán több, mint a semmi:

http://translate.google.com/transla...microsoft:hu:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GPEA_enHU309

Az eredeti cikk portugál nyelven: 
http://aviarioangelcabrera.com/articulos/nutricaoyalimentacao.htm


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 6)

Próbálkoztam más helyesírással is (tudod, másként írják ugyanazt az orvosok, a biológusok és a vegyészek)

*methyl crotonyl* cocarboxylase 
írásmóddal rengeteg angol cikket találtam. Talán segítenek.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 7)

Ezen az oldalon a OEP által igénybe vehető megelőző ellátásról olvashatsz. A betegség megnevezése és rövidítése magyarul:methylcrotonyl CoA karboxylase hiány (MCC)
<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:UAmGxF72-2IJ:www.oep.hu/portal/page%3F_pageid%3D34,46826%26_dad%3Dportal%26_schema%3DPORTAL+%22methylcrotonyl+CoA+karboxylase+hi%C3%A1ny+(MCC)%22&hl=hu&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=hu</O>
<O></O>
------------------<O></O>
Az a gyanúm utána keresned lehet ,de gyakorlati útmutatásokat sem tőlünk sem az olvasott helyeken nem sokat találsz<O></O>
De azt írtad olvasni akarsz és tanulni.<O></O>
Még ezenkívül találtam sokat de tudományos igényű írások tele képletekkel(pdf formátumban)<O></O>
Anyukának való gyakorlati tanácsok nincsenek.<O></O>


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 11)

Hallottam a rádióban a Ritka és Veleszületett Rendellenességgel élők Országos Szövetségéről. A riporból az derült ki, hogy ők nyilvántartják azokat a helyeket, orvosokat, akik a ritka betegségeket kezelik és ezekről felvilágosítást tudnak adni. A honlapjukon keresztül lehet kapcsolatbalépni velük. A cím:

http://www.rirosz.hu/

Örülök, ha segíthettem!


----------



## görög-mészi (2009 Március 11)

b.p. írta:


> Hallottam a rádióban a Ritka és Veleszületett Rendellenességgel élők Országos Szövetségéről. A riporból az derült ki, hogy ők nyilvántartják azokat a helyeket, orvosokat, akik a ritka betegségeket kezelik és ezekről felvilágosítást tudnak adni. A honlapjukon keresztül lehet kapcsolatbalépni velük. A cím:
> 
> http://www.rirosz.hu/
> 
> Örülök, ha segíthettem!


Köszi szépen! Felvettem velük a kapcsolatot. egyébként úgy működik náluk, hogy ha még nincs náluk regisztrálva a betegség nekem kell utánajárnom, ha találtam valamit el kell küldeni nekik véleményezésre, és így kerülhet fel a honlapra.
Tényleg köszönök minden ötletet!


----------

